# Derelict NightClub and Petrol Station - Brentwood - Essex



## daviddabs (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi - first post so please go easy on me.


Old Nightclub - possibly called Elliots.







Petrol Station


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the 'spot the difference' in the last two pics. Thought they were the same pic at first.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2009)

I never did understand how these rural (it looks middle of nowhere!) clubs ever survived at all! 
Nice pic's - HDR much?!
Oh and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually I am really liking those pics. They are very atmospheric. And they do look in a very rural location.


----------



## vogelport (Mar 19, 2009)

the first picture is my favorite. Cool pics mate, well done


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 19, 2009)

A little crazy on the HDR


----------



## maden_2 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice HDR's, although I would recommend smoothing the highlights to bring the 'dullness' down.


----------



## Weeto (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice one mate this place is on my list of explores did you go inside?


----------



## daviddabs (Mar 23, 2009)

Weeto said:


> Nice one mate this place is on my list of explores did you go inside?



Weeto - Yes I went inside.

This is from the inside of the petrol station -


----------



## james.s (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW!!!
Mind blowing pictures, well done, I love the HDR effect


----------



## cstevens (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice pics - sent you PM, would love to know where these are as I am in the area shortly.


----------



## celo (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice pics! I'm not usually a fan of heavy HDR but it works with graffiti well! 


Celo


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 27, 2009)

dose anyone know where this place is ..im up that way tonight and wood like to go there .....by pm of cause


----------



## vmlopes (Mar 27, 2009)

The HDR is overcooked IMO, look how the buidings are glowing with the halo around them. Done well I can just about live with HDR, when its bad its really bad


----------

